# Reversed steps--how to proceed?



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 25, 2016)

I stabilized my SP too soon and also added the Sparkolloid too soon...I misread the directions...my SP is stable at 1.02 and it is still cloudy. Should I dose it with some Super Kleer then backsweeten? Or just backsweeten it and make the next batch properly? I don't mind the cloudiness. This is my first batch and I will definitely be making more.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 25, 2016)

At 1.020 you probably are sweet enough.

How long has it been clearing?


----------



## richmke (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't backsweeten.

Record your sg.
wait a week.
take another reading.
If it is stable, rack and add k-meta.
Wait another month
check the SG. Still the same, or dropping. If dropping, then it is still fermenting.

Don't try to clear again until you know for sure it is not fermenting.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 25, 2016)

richmke said:


> Don't backsweeten.
> 
> Record your sg.
> wait a week.
> ...



I think waiting a week, racking, adding more k-meta will continue to stun the yeast that are already beaten up from the stabilization process.

I would suggest to bring temps up to 74 or 75 for a couple weeks and see if fermentation restarts. If sorbate was used they are not going to reproduce any more yeast anyway.(give it some time). Not moving the vessel, so that what falls out will settle. Check SG if no change move forward with your process.

I just hate to see you add so much k-meta in such a small amount of time, which can add a off taste that may confuse you even more.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you all! Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it.

The SG has been at 1.02 for 2 weeks. I admit I did rack it today. The carboy is located in my enclosed patio and the outside temps have been running in the low 90's. No fermentation has restarted as yet. I will wait another week and see what it does, and give it a chance to settle down and destress. After that, if there is no change in gravity and if no fermentation starts again, I will rack it into 1 liter jugs and start consuming. 

I will also start another batch and follow the directions in the right order.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jun 26, 2016)

CheerfulHeart said:


> Thank you all! Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it.
> 
> The SG has been at 1.02 for 2 weeks. I admit I did rack it today. The carboy is located in my enclosed patio and the outside temps have been running in the low 90's. No fermentation has restarted as yet. I will wait another week and see what it does, and give it a chance to settle down and destress. After that, if there is no change in gravity and if no fermentation starts again, I will rack it into 1 liter jugs and start consuming.
> 
> I will also start another batch and follow the directions in the right order.



When you do start the new batch, you might want to keep the temps around 70 to 72 deg. from start to finish. And if you have trouble and start a thread, keep all questions on that thread, so whoever tries to help will be able to connect the dots and diagnose the problem easier and quicker.


----------

